# DS #1191: Doki Doki Majo Shinpan! (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1865^^


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 3, 2007)

*FAP*
I just got it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want homebrew REAL hentai games now.


----------



## santakuroosu (Jul 3, 2007)

It's witch rubbing time!


----------



## Spikey (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> *FAP*
> I just got it!Â
> 
> 
> ...


Y'know, there are many things that I could say to reply to this, but you being shadowboy and all, I know you've heard it all before... But that doesn't mean the rest of you should be like shadowboy.

Remember kids, it's not cool to be like shadowboy


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jul 3, 2007)

Neat! DS needs more pervy games. I wish Nintendo allowed for such a thing to happen. I still don't know how this game got under the radar...


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 3, 2007)

Bowser SSBB update and this? 
Oh man.


----------



## Cronorei (Jul 3, 2007)

MOLESTAN GAME

I heard there was shota in this too


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> Neat! DS needs more pervy games. I wish Nintendo allowed for such a thing to happen. I still don't know how this game got under the radar...




Is this really a Hentai game?
Would be nice


----------



## supervillain (Jul 3, 2007)

OMG!!! I can't wait to play this!! once I get it, I'm gonna cum all over my DS!!!... both screens too, then I'm gonna let my girlfriend play it then let her orgasm all over my DS!! Then I'm gonna lick my screen all night, oh boy can't wait OMGOMGOMGASM!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Not nice spiky.  Now for my spin doctor...

Cmon kids!  Surrender to the pleasure of hentai and join my massive hentaism army!  We will rule the world!

WAHAHAHAHAHA!

Anyway, that would be really cool if we got some hentai games, homebrew or no.  I want to play on the road dammit!


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 3, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 3, 2007)

Can you play as Gary Glitter?


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(supervillain @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> OMG!!! I can't wait to play this!! once I get it, I'm gonna cum all over my DS!!!... both screens too, then I'm gonna let my girlfriend play it then let her orgasm all over my DS!! Then I'm gonna lick my screen all night, oh boy can't wait OMGOMGOMGASM!!!


lol =p

Seriously, I was doubting this game would arrive, I wonder if it's really all that pervy as people think.. I'll have to try it.. for scientific reasons! >_> =p


----------



## gordillo (Jul 3, 2007)

man we need cheats now to make them really give us a show ya ya  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






come on people hurry up with that walkthrough too


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> Can you play as Gary Glitter?


lol can you, you have no choice in it you start as him


----------



## Bowser128 (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(supervillain @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> [I have a girlfriend! That's why I masturbate to cartoons! blah blah etc]



See now Shadowboy's was funny, yours is just sad.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 3, 2007)

you guys are getting way to excited for this game


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

hey im not excited i havent found it yet lol


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, but reading some of the comments being made here is kinda making me embarrassed to be here. Shadowboy is one thing, he generally doesn't describe his thoughts in explicit little comments...*stares at you know who  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

The point of this post is please watch what you post here...


----------



## Stitch (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah, was waiting for this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hope there isn't too much text in there


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 3, 2007)

I heard that the twist in this game was that the boy you play is also a witch and that you find out near the end in some way. 

Perhaps you see his doodle.


----------



## ChowMein (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ That twist would be absolutely shocking, but not impossible - it's not molesting if a witch touches another witch... right!!? RIGHT!?!?!? >


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> I'm sorry, but reading some of the comments being made here is kinda making me embarrassed to be here. Shadowboy is one thing, he generally doesn't describe his thoughts in explicit little comments...*stares at you know who
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I got confused, I just reread your post >_<

Anyway, I can't figure out wtf to do, after you talk to the green hair girl no one else appears @ the exclamation points and there seems to be no way to continue!


----------



## Neko (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh man , even with the fact that I could be heavily shocked ingame I just gonna play this. :\
I hate these developers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





€dit:
What teh fuxx ? It's 112mb even with trim rom (SC SD ) 
Hentai movies inside ?


----------



## makwillownu (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes! i finnally found the game...*downloading* 
Lets see if this is worth it. 

*preparing tissues* ....bow chika bow wow


----------



## KirbyPink (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank god for headphones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ill test this for the DS-Xtreme.
Well, it managed to create a save so...Good so far.

Runs fine.


----------



## go185 (Jul 3, 2007)

Just like with FFIII, I hope some people come together and translate this (seeing that there is no english version of this due out anytime soon...)


----------



## damnet (Jul 3, 2007)

ok, what the hell is this game about?


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(damnet @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> ok, what the hell is this game about?


You touch LOLI chicks in wrong places to see if they are witches.

Could anyone hack Kaola Su's image intoo the game in place of maho?


----------



## teonintyfive (Jul 3, 2007)

I see a pedo.


----------



## xenon (Jul 3, 2007)

FAQ out yet?


----------



## Jax (Jul 3, 2007)

Woot for jubblies!


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 3, 2007)

1. Perverted Japanese Games
2. ?????
3. PROFIT!






They're gonna shift a lot of copies of this game in Japan...


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 3, 2007)

well i played it for 30 minutes and its nothing but going from area to area *to area*. its heavily text based and i havent seen anything other than that. i guess i have to play it more


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy fuck, there are 72 users viewing this page!


----------



## Chanser (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## gordillo (Jul 3, 2007)

I wonder if there is a faq out yet,if not we should start one


----------



## KevintheGreat&#3 (Jul 3, 2007)

I demand faq.


----------



## funwithplaydough (Jul 3, 2007)

I was wondering when this games was coming out. I see they have an English translation for their website. http://www.dokimajo.com/english/index.html  Not really a FAQ, but more info on game and story.


----------



## tjas (Jul 3, 2007)

FAQ this game!! I mean we need a faq for this game, but like for real.. how did it get passed the nintendo radar? it would be emberassing to see that next week this game is on number one in japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 above zelda! whaha


----------



## lagman (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(funwithplaydough @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> I was wondering when this games was coming out. I see they have an English translation for their website. http://www.dokimajo.com/english/index.htmlÂ Not really a FAQ, but more info on game and story.
> 
> 
> *Are you bad person?*



lol

EDIT2: Wait, I was right!


----------



## makwillownu (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow this game is actually kinda fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i understand some of it...so i get around...

Like it so far


----------



## tjas (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(funwithplaydough @ Jul 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering when this games was coming out. I see they have an English translation for their website. http://www.dokimajo.com/english/index.htmlÂ Not really a FAQ, but more info on game and story.
> ...


----------



## bobrules (Jul 3, 2007)

Downloading this straight away. I wana try this. mmmmmmm


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 4, 2007)

Genre: Witch Touching...

Downloads...perfect for bathroom breaks.


----------



## shadowboy (Jul 4, 2007)

I think teh chick with the black hair and glasses is hottest so far, I have a thing for glasses.

What about you all?

P.S.  Still waiting for Kaola Su patch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  I have just recieved word from a user claiming to be Pedobear that he wishs me to join him as his right hand man.  Says I can have more lolis than I've ever dreamed of if I do.  Should I?


----------



## Retal (Jul 4, 2007)

Witch suspect will change the expression and what they speak by their emotion. *You better not too openly shows your secret intention.*


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 4, 2007)

Whats the save type?


----------



## lagman (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> Whats the save type?


There's no salvation if you play this!


----------



## WDragon (Jul 4, 2007)

http://kotaku.com/gaming/doki-doki-majo-shinpan/


----------



## Dark.Shingo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hum... should i burn the witches or touch them? Hum...

I really wanna try this for... uhm, scientific purposes... yes...

No, really. Is this a good game?


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gigermunit @ Jul 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the save type?
> ...


dont care gimme save type


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm gonna get this to, uh, test out my leaning of the japanese language!
Yeah, that's it! Cause it's very text heavy, right?


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> I'm gonna get this to, uh, test out my leaning of the japanese language!
> Yeah, that's it! Cause it's very text heavy, right?


extremely


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 4, 2007)

I am gona try this just for the hell of it. Plus you can never have to much Pedobear!!!


----------



## makwillownu (Jul 4, 2007)

Soo when someone gets to interesting part *wink*

POST A SAVE so we dont have to suffer more... to much text


----------



## desh_thiere (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I am 42 minutes in and all I have done is tap through text I don't understand and go to various buildings.

Where is the witch touching dammit!


----------



## darksavior (Jul 4, 2007)

my time is about the same. im getting pissed. just going around in circles tapping txt.


----------



## cubin' (Jul 4, 2007)

sav file please? anyone...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jul 4, 2007)

YES!!!


----------



## Xelia (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm up to the part where that white angel thing breaks down the door and I can hit "L" and "R" to switch chars, but now I'm just lost since I can't go back so apparently I have to do something in this room...


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 4, 2007)

you retrieve a photo from the locker room, but I don't remember how I did it (mostly by randomly tapping everywhere).

oh, to be able to read japanese!!


----------



## Sleek (Jul 4, 2007)

For all you hungry for some doki doki action

This sav file is for the R4 DS

you need to find that PE storage building and you will battle the pink hair chick name Maho

Second sav is after you find the witch mark on Maho.

Yeah I don't know a lot Japanese but just keep on you know searching around and you might find clue

the link:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/fswsy8

to convert to other format:

http://www.shunyweb.info/index.php


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> you retrieve a photo from the locker room, but I don't remember how I did it (mostly by randomly tapping everywhere).
> 
> oh, to be able to read japanese!!



thats right. random tapping on the screen is the key to this game since i dont understand japanese


----------



## Retal (Jul 4, 2007)

Hei gais! Look wat I found lawl http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=117184756



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> doki doki is an onomatopoeic japanese expression used to indicate a speeding up of the heart beat, due to excitement or nervousness.


----------



## kudaku (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah so I tried this game, played five minutes to see what the fuss is about

What I don't get is: "why are ppl playing a text based game in a language they don't understand!" (this is not to EVERYONE but I'm confident it concerns a lot of ppl here)

The jokes in this game are ...um.... perverted (were you looking at my underwear? don't worry you can look at it anytime you want {>_)

All in all, this game is just plain boring and is mostly for 10 year old girls anyway (yes your conception of the context is waaaay off)


----------



## cubin' (Jul 4, 2007)

i would say 20yo males would be the wider audience in japan


----------



## astromantic (Jul 4, 2007)

Anybody else stuck at Renge touch phase after the fight phase.
Edit: Oh wait figuered it out she likes her face played with omfg this gam is dirteh


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 4, 2007)

It's getting a manga adaption.

http://kotaku.com/gaming/spell-binding/dok...anga-269026.php


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jul 4, 2007)

What the heck are you supposed to do after the first fight? I have to do something with this bear doll...


----------



## funwithplaydough (Jul 4, 2007)

Save Type = eeprom 64k, I think...it seems to show a saved game at this setting.


----------



## nileyg (Jul 4, 2007)

*Deep breath*




































































 ...


----------



## Da Foxx (Jul 4, 2007)

This game sucks. I was like no way Nintendo would let such a game come out for Nintendo DS or any other product that Nitendo makes. Downloaded, tap tap tap, got to the first girl, beat it, and I was like WTF? I tap tap the girls leg and then she joins my party... Have to give them credit. Make a so called hentai game, advertise as a hentai game and profit!


----------



## nileyg (Jul 4, 2007)

There's like... almost nothing in that NFO...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Maverick-jin8 @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> What the heck are you supposed to do after the first fight? I have to do something with this bear doll...


Im at that part too I dont kno wtf to do!


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 4, 2007)

roffle, bear doll? look anything like pedo bear?


----------



## Shinji (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> roffle, bear doll? look anything like pedo bear?


This is what he looks like...





Kekeke~
I wonder if I should try this game or not...


----------



## nicomaru (Jul 4, 2007)

http://kotaku.com/gaming/doki-doki-majo-shinpan/


----------



## xCM Punkx (Jul 4, 2007)

So what your saying is that I can poke a witch in the tittie with a stylus?

Hell yeah thats the exact reason i bought my ds!


----------



## Sleek (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually after the first fight against that pink hair girl
you get two options to either practice touching with the bear
or go straight to "touching" the girl (which is the bottom option)
the purpose of "touching" is to find the witch mark (which is on her legs)
(and like the gameplay shown on kotaku, you can flick her boobies but not the skirt)

Since it's in Japanese, of course I wouldn't know what the heck is going on 
plot wise but yeah tapping onto the game and going places around the school to
search and pick up items or clues that would lead you to fight another girl
the occult freak (the one wearing glasses and has crosses on her hair), 
but yeah it gets tedious, namely due to the language barrier
and the use of heavy text that propels the story.

Man, this game is hyped up because the assumption of it as a "hentai" game and 
Nintendo's image as a "clean" game company. Maybe they think that since you can't "undress"
them and it's anime, Nintendo probably let that slide. I guess the issue remains on the morality of "touching"
young teenage girls (and boy) which would spell pedophilia in Australia if this game was to be localised
and the OFLC probably give it an RC on the game depending on decisions by the US and European releases of the game.


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Sleek @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> you can flick her boobies


PICS?! VIDS!?


----------



## MetaKz (Jul 4, 2007)

:|

Man.. I guess this is to be expected from japan.. damnit, atleast make the girls 18 next time


----------



## KirbyPink (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(KirbyPink @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> Thank god for headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been playing some Sonic Riders. But, i checked back.
The game works save and plays fine on the dS-Xtreme. That´s...wierd... ah well.


----------



## Sleek (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sleek @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you can flick her boobies
> ...



I placed a sav file for the R4 DS it's on page five, if I have a camera I can show u the screenshots otherwise try it out yourself and
you will see what I mean


----------



## xtreme_power (Jul 4, 2007)

Help, I'm stuck right at the beginning

There is this Shed behind the building and the door is lock. 

I tried tapping the door with the stylus, then there is 2 options, and no matter what I do, nothing happens...

Please Help


----------



## cubin' (Jul 4, 2007)

this game badly needs a translation and modding to bring in some older, naked girls


----------



## naisho (Jul 4, 2007)

wow so much complaining about an innocuous little witch touching game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unfortunately, if you don't understand JP then there's no real point but if you do it looks  fun.  If you do understand a little JP then play zelda cause you can click on all the kanji and get hiragana readings for them (handy for your dictionary).

also, if you want hentai action you should just get onto the HShare forum and get some torrents (no ratio), it'd be a lot more rewarding than slogging through this.

what's so bad about saying that some GBA temp people are turned on by anime girls anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mario's got Peach, Luigi's got Daisy, Toad has...other Toads, maybe the Mayor?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sleek @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you can flick her boobies
> ...


Watch the game's trailer, dude.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh my, this game works on the iDeaS emulator.


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone else who had to retry the first fight ?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 4, 2007)

Ignored this at first cos I didn't know it was the witch-touchy game, but realised when I saw the comments go to 6 pages longer than any other jap release


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> Ignored this at first cos I didn't know it was the witch-touchy game, but realised when I saw the comments go to 6 pages longer than any other jap release



OMG! PEDOBIDOOF!


----------



## khan (Jul 4, 2007)

Jus to let you people know who are interested in this kind of crap that I have seen a screenshot showing that games has English option.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(naisho @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> what's so bad about saying that some GBA temp people are turned on by anime girls anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attention, OT:






  Didn't he have Toadette?


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> Jus to let you people know who are interested in this kind of crap that I have seen a screenshot showing that games has English option.


English option eh?....how?


----------



## gamermole (Jul 4, 2007)

what the hell do you do after the first fight? ive got this black bear ojn screen?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(khan @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jus to let you people know who are interested in this kind of crap that I have seen a screenshot showing that games has English option.
> ...



With MAGIC! OMG! HE MIGHT BE A WITCH!
LET'S TOUCH HIM TO FIND OUT!


----------



## Aoko (Jul 4, 2007)

Fake, it's just a fan edit.


----------



## sigmax (Jul 4, 2007)

wow i got to play this game (hentai??)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2007)

just a little warning for people wanting to test this, there is NO HENTAI in this. The nastier thing you can do is move boobs, no skirt lifting..


----------



## bobrules (Jul 4, 2007)

Disappointing game so far. 90 minutes of playing time, got to chapter three and so far very boring game.


----------



## lagman (Jul 4, 2007)

90 minutes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You guys are really determined ...and horny


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd rather rub Megatron.


----------



## Tamyu (Jul 4, 2007)

I`ll be playing this. And I`m female. And not at all attracted to girls.

Supposedly, the storyline is actually good. Thank goodness I can read it, and am not just in it for the sparse touching.


----------



## tjas (Jul 4, 2007)

C'mon! get over this game! would the japanese pirates really be talking the same about our stupidious releases such as elf bowling?

''OMG! look what's leleast! i heald that you can touch the pin's of the ellf's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O MY GROD! i'm tlying it light now, I will tell you if I leeched the touch de elf's pin minigame''


----------



## gamermole (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> C'mon! get over this game! would the japanese pirates really be talking the same about our stupidious releases such as elf bowling?
> 
> ''OMG! look what's leleast! i heald that you can touch the pin's of the ellf's!
> 
> ...



ok mate im not sure if your male or not but i dont think an elfs pin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is anything like boobs


----------



## gab10 (Jul 5, 2007)

WTF
is that game for paedophile?!


----------



## gordillo (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(gab10 @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> WTF
> is that game for pedophile?!


no one is confessing to you, so you should keep that to yourself


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jul 5, 2007)

So...I beat the game....

The part after the battle with Eve (The nurse) was really...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The part where you have to touch her and stuff), and the final boss was pretty cool too.
Also, I unlocked what seems to be a boss rush mode and something else, except I only have 2 things unlocked in that something else (Its kind of like a mini story....thing)...
Are there any other unlockables?


----------



## RvLeshrac (Jul 5, 2007)

There are more unlockables, I'm certain. How many dolls did you locate?


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(RvLeshrac @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> There are more unlockables, I'm certain. How many dolls did you locate?


Uh, I don't know, quite a few.


----------



## xtreme_power (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm on chapter 7 and I'm stuck in this hospital ward place in the main building. It's the place with hospital beds, some curtains, and desk, drawers and some folders. I tried tapping every single item, EVERYTHING, I tried tapping and nothing happens. I spent 30 minutes just in that screen and you can't even exit that screen because there is no back button. Please Help!


----------



## zmack (Jul 5, 2007)

no but seriously, wtf do i have to do to get out of the black bear screen ?


----------



## dark_angel (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(xtreme_power @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> I'm on chapter 7 and I'm stuck in this hospital ward place in the main building. It's the place with hospital beds, some curtains, and desk, drawers and some folders. I tried tapping every single item, EVERYTHING, I tried tapping and nothing happens. I spent 30 minutes just in that screen and you can't even exit that screen because there is no back button. Please Help!



on the ground there is a secret passageway. just slide it over


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 5, 2007)

err i've been playing it for like an hour now but i still haven't got to the first fight. what did i do wrong? all i did was go around the different building and talk and talk and talk.. anyone could help? i don't understand jp btw. Thanks!


----------



## zmack (Jul 5, 2007)

halp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the bear is not responding to my loving touches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i require aid from a bear charmer.


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 5, 2007)

now i finished the first fight but stuck on the black bear, help!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: never mind, got through it after some random touching and sliding


----------



## zmack (Jul 5, 2007)

ev0, could you detail 'random touching' a bit ? :< i've tried it and nothing really happened =[ did you just use the finger and the eye or the others as well ?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Sleek @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> Actually after the first fight against that pink hair girl
> you get two options to either practice touching with the bear
> or go straight to "touching" the girl (which is the bottom option)
> the purpose of "touching" is to find the witch mark (which is on her legs)
> (and like the gameplay shown on kotaku, you can flick her boobies but not the skirt)



I can't flick her boobies, how do you do that?


----------



## Aoko (Jul 5, 2007)

Wait till she's standing with her chest thrust out, press them with the stylus, then quickly slide up.


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 5, 2007)

zmack: all i remembered was first i used the touch symbol (first on bottom left) and just touch + slide even make a circle with it on its face. after i did that for a while, i notice the text suddenly is different than what it used to be. then i use the second icon i think it's the eye and just slide on its face again. 

just like before when the text is different i use the next icon and so on. i hope it helps, i don't really know how it's supposedly done but that's how i did it.

Maybe other ppl know a more precise way? anyone?

btw, i'm stuck with maria (the girl with glasses) i dunno where to touch it's always a heartbreak
help anyone? thks


----------



## Sleek (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's an R4 DS sav for

the seventh and 8th chapters (game completed, unlocked fighting survival mode and something else)

1st Sav is seventh chapter where you fight and "touch" the nurse name "Eve", just go to the nurse infirmary and slide the floor to reveal a secret passageway. 

3rd Sav is the eighth chapter where you fight and "touch" the blond angel name "Noel", just go to the school's roof and you will find a set of stairs leading supposively leads to "heaven".

After that game beaten, a day after it has been released in Japan.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/lo76tl

Short game, yeah and heck I don't even understand 99% of it, but yeah once you get the mechanics of the game even the language barrier seems to fade well just a little.


----------



## ShadowBreath (Jul 6, 2007)

Awright, to anyone who's having problems on the first few parts. Take note that this is all based on my experience playing, and may vary. I really can't tell since I can't read Japanese. During the course of the game, visit all places, especially those with character circles marked on them (this leads to a whole bunch of conversation or an item). Also note that you should visit places that are unaccesible normally once it comes up - this might lead to an item, or trigger an event or something.

CHAPTER 1

Maho Items
You need 3 items to trigger the event for battling her. While running through this chapter, keep an eye out for these events: 
1.) The first time you get to visit the girls' locker room and can rummage through stuff, move the pompoms away from the table. You'll get your first item, which is a picture of Maho.
2.) Once that's done, you get the option to visit the town (lower part of screen) after school. Keep going there to meet a kiddie version of Maho. You'll get your second item: picture of kiddie Maho.
3.) After that, wait for school to end for the day, then go to the back part of the school (the upper half, you cant visit this area during school hours). The only place you can go here is the faculty lounge. Tap the brown shelf at the background where some keys are hanging - you can get one of those keys. This is your last item, and it opens the tool shed at the track and field portion of the campus.
That's the order that you get your items. If it doesnt appear, try visiting other places, maybe there's a bunch of character conversations that need to take place first. Anywho, after getting all items and having all possible conversations out of the way, go to the tool shed, then keep tapping the windows by the floor. You'll get the option to stay the night there. Do that, and when you wake up late at night, Maho appears. Prepare to battle.

Maho Battle
This one's easy. Tap the projectiles Maho shoots at you to swat them back at her and do damage. You'll notice that the Angel Sword needs to recharge after each swing. She'll go down easy. After that, we get to the part that some guys are really, REALLY waiting for - touching. Just touch/tap her like crazy, hitting the sweet spots (i have no idea which ones are Maho's sweet spots - I've just gotten into the game), showing her the clues (the notebook icon) every now and then. You'll get her heart racing, and her witch mark appears. It's on her left leg. Maho get!

CHAPTER 2

Maria Items
Again, run through the game visiting certain places with character circles and stuff. Keep an eye out for these, though:
1.) Conversation in classroom 2-D. Tap on a desk and you'll find that it's littered with talismans. Use your stylus to remove some of them. Also, you go to the shop at some point. Grab the talismans at the right side of the shop. First item get, a talisman. While you're there...
2.) There's also a blue book that you can get here. Second item get.
3.) Maho conversation in classroom 2-D. You'll find that a magic diagram has been burned into the same desk where you found the talismans. Third item: picture of the magic diagram.
Run through all the necessary events/conversations (there's one where you need to investigate a locker room with Maho, tap the floor part to trigger something) and you get the option of going to the rooftop. Again, stay there for the night, and Maria appears. Battle time!

Maria Battle
You now have two characters (switch them around with L shoulder button), Lulu (Angel Sword) and Maho (Projectiles). What I did was to use Lulu for defensive (destroy the stuff Maria throws at you) and Maho for offensive (fire Projectiles at Maria). She goes down fairly easy. And of course, touching time. By this time, I've found out that you can just tap the sweet spots to finish this portion off easier (compared to rubbing). So far, the sweet spots for Maria that I've seen are her ear, arms, and legs. Maria get!

CHAPTER 3

Renge Items
You only get 1 item, and you don't have it during the touching scene. Note that these aren't in order, I'm typing all of this from memory.
1.) Music room: tap on the picture with Maho to get a crystal shard.
2.) Library: remove the book on the table to reveal a crystal shard. Get Maho to investigate the bookshelf where the book you removed was placed so you can grab the crystal shard.
3.) Hallway: there's some light pillars. With Maho, deactivate them in the proper order (this is random). Just do trial and error, it's only 4 pillars anyway. You'll get another crystal shard.
When all three crystal shards have been collected, you form a crystal ball. You'll get the option of going to the gym, which is by the track and field area. Prepare yourself for the Renge battle ahead.

Renge Battle
Don't let the random teleporting and running around fool you, this one's quite easy. The moment she teleports near you and looks upward, she's getting ready to bash her head on you. Slash her with the Angel Sword to cancel the attack. Rinse, lather, repeat. Touching time. Renge's sweet spots are mostly her cheeks, ears and arms. Renge get, and up next is the shrine maiden (I dunno the name).

And that's where I'm in the game right now. Gonna continue playing in a while, this game is really fun, especially the witch battles. Oh, if anyone can add info or correct me on some parts in this post, it would really help so we can get through this game despite the language barrier.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 6, 2007)

Perverts make up the lack of Japanese knowledge with pure pervert spirit xD.


----------



## Miroku (Jul 6, 2007)

i didnt expect THAT to happen b.c of this game... O.o


----------



## sigmax (Jul 7, 2007)

Thks ShadowBreath for the little faq


----------



## ShadowBreath (Jul 7, 2007)

Awright, I'm gonna continue with this!!!

CHAPTER 4

Ayame Items
1.) There's an event in one of the classrooms where a conversation will take place. Maho gives you your first item, a pouch of some sort.
2.) Another event by the clock tower at the school gates, move the thing in front of the bag away, you'll get the second item, which is another pouch.
3.) When you get the chance to visit town (bottom part of the map), you'll get to visit a place where Ayame works. Third item: picture of Ayame in waitress uniform.
Once you have them all, save. Go to your house, you'll find that Ayame's waiting for you at the shrine. Battle time.

Ayame Battle
Renge is dead useful here. When Ayame shoots her steady stream of fireballs, use Renge to block them. This will charge up the shield. Once it fully charges (it turns yellow), it will fire a projectile back at Ayame. If Renge runs out of energy, use any other member that can fire projectiles (Maho or Maria) until Renge recharges. When Ayame throws a talisman (this will fog up your screen) use the Angel Sword to destroy it. Two taps will do. Touch time: her sweet spots are her hair near her eyes, shoulders. Also, looking at her at the area between her eyes works wonders, as with showing her your items (evidence). Ayame get!

CHAPTER 5

Yuuma Items
1.) There's only 1 item, and you get it automatically at the start. It's a newspaper clipping of some sort.
2.) Another event which will bring you to a rooftop (not the school's rooftop, though). You'll get Yuuma's ID thingy, but you don't get to use this while touching him.
Once you see a character event with Yuuma at the gym, get ready. It's time to battle.

Yuuma Battle
Neko!! Like Renge, he runs around and teleports. Like Renge, he will teleport up close, lift his arm, and slash you to heck. I think you can cancel this attack by slashing him with the Angel Sword when he raises his arm. However, he also has a long range attack - he charges up and releases a shockwave. I dunno how to block this, but I just attacked him with anyone that can shoot projectiles (except Ayame, cause she takes a bit of time before shooting her fireballs). Touchy time... he gets hearts by touching his cheeks, looking at him at the area between the eyes... you know the drill. Yuuma get!!

CHAPTER 6

Merry Items
I can't remember too well, I think there are only 2 (can someone confirm this?) items here. And you get them by just going through character events everywhere. Both of 'em are pictures. By now, as you have noticed, you need to visit places and randomly tap stuff (the first few chapters were a bit easier - they mostly lead you to the right areas). But, when you get to an  event with Merry at the locker room, brace yourself. Battle ahead.

Merry Battle
This kid is annoying. She creates 2 clones that, when destroyed, will explode and cause damage. Then, she summons meteors that takes 3 hits from the Angel Sword (other weapons are kinda slow to take this on) to destroy. If it lands on the floor, it will cause an explosion and take a chunk of your health with it. To top it all off, she ABSOLUTELY LOVES to do this attack. And she randomly teleports/hops everywhere. Anyway, Yuuma is useful here. You can reach her with his charge attack without the risk of accidentaly destroying the clones. When she summons meteors, swap back to Angel Sword. You can also swipe her with the Angel Sword when she's up close. Touching part: Look at her between the eyes, touch her cheek... same thing as with the others. Merry get!

I'm now on to Chapter 7... I think it's the school nurse this time, Eve. And sorry for a slight lack of details now - I had to randomly visit places and tap stuff just to get something to happen this time around.


----------



## sigmax (Jul 7, 2007)

i'm right now on Chapter 7 this nurse is really really.....


----------



## bobrules (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks for the guide ShadowBreath.


----------



## ShadowBreath (Jul 8, 2007)

Finishing this off right now...

CHAPTER 7

No items, just run through all those conversations. Once the option to visit the clinic comes up, save. When you go inside, slide the floor tile beside the bed away. It'll reveal a secreat passageway into a room where Eve is waiting. After a long conversation, the battle starts.

Eve isn't too hard. She has two attacks that I've seen so far: she shoots a series of homing projectiles (which can be blocked using Renge) and a lightning bolt. You can tell when this is coming if you see something swirling towards the floor. Both attacks are cancellable by hitting her. Also, she runs around and teleports, so shoot her with projectiles when she's far away, and slash with Angel Sword up close. Touch time - her sweet spots include her thighs/legs, arms, and her *drumroll* JUGGLIES. You can also look at her between the eyes. Eve get!

CHAPTER 8

Again, no items, and you'll notice that you can't visit any place outside the school campus. Run through all those events. and when the option to visit the school rooftop comes up, save. It's the final battle when you go there.

After a lengthy conversation (and something about Eve and Noel being relatives), you'll fight. Noel has more attacks compared to the other bosses:
1.) She can conjure mists to cover up the screen (4 of them). You can't hit her without taking ALL of them down. Two hits each with the Angel Sword should do fine.
2.) She'll summon blue-green creatures that'll run towards you. If they reach you, they'll jump towards you and do damage. Angel Sword works nice, as usual.
3.) She also flies around and teleports, by the way. When she's up close and raises her arm, get ready - she'll slash you with her own sword. I think you can cancel this one by hitting her when she has her arm raised.
4.) As with Eve, she can fire a series of homing projectiles. Renge can block these.
The thing that's making this battle hard is that she has two life bars that you need to whittle away. Otherwise it's not too bad. Touching time - I had some difficulty with this one. Seems majority of her sweet spots involve her hair. Arms work sometimes, but thats it. Even looking at her between the eyes didn't yield anything for me. And that ends the game. Now, try going through the game again and locate all those bear things hiding everywhere. I have no idea what collecting all of them unlocks, I gotta play the game over again.

Oh, and some random stuff:

Witch mark locations
Maho - left leg
Maria - I missed it, sorry
Renge - forehead
Ayame - left shoulder
Yuuma - somewhere above left hip
Merry - abdomen
Eve - left jug
Noel - right jug (so the thing I read about Eve and Noel being relatives was kinda true, after all...)

Battle Abilities
Lulu
Normal - slash with Angel Sword
Charged - Lulu flies into the enemy and does damage
Maho
Normal - shoot one projectile
Charged - shoot two projectiles
Maria
Normal - throw... something red (I can't tell what it was)
Charged - same with normal, except it's yellow (I dunno what the difference is, I haven't used Maria in battles)
Renge
Normal - hold up a shield to block shots. Blocked shots charge up shield. When fully charged, it shoots a projectile.
Charged - no charged shot for Renge
Ayame
Normal - shoot a steady stream of fireballs
Charged - no charged shot eaither, since you have to hold it like Renge's to continuously fire
Yuuma
Normal - claw swipe
Charged - shockwave that can reach back row
Merry
Normal - meteor. Takes its sweet time to crash into the ground and explode.
Charged - Merry clone that explodes when destroyed
Eve
Normal - lightning bolt attack that she uses when you battle her
Charged - series of homing projectiles

And that about sums it up. Added info and corrections are welcome. This game had me occupied for 2-3 days straight.


----------



## sigmax (Jul 8, 2007)

The game was really funny but was so short anyway i will search more pandas and see what happend (30 pandas on my first game lol)


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn, i cant get rid of that damn little black bear.......


----------



## ShadowBreath (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sigmax @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> The game was really funny but was so short anyway i will search more pandas and see what happend (30 pandas on my first game lol)
> 
> Yeah, would probably be funnier if we understood the dialogue... I'll be panda hunting too, once I manage to pry myself away from TFecepticons for a while.
> 
> ...


Some pandas don't require you to drag them away from their hiding spots - all they need is a tap, and it'll register on your panda counter.


----------



## sigmax (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowBreath @ Jul 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sigmax @ Jul 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The game was really funny but was so short anyway i will search more pandas and see what happend (30 pandas on my first game lol)
> ...




there is a  Touching Game after i beat the game the second time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got 60 pandas


----------



## ShadowBreath (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sigmax @ Jul 9 2007 said:


> there is aÂ Touching Game after i beat the game the second timeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks! It's essentially the touching part that you get to after each battle, right?


----------



## wolkengrau (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowBreath @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> Witch mark locations
> [...]
> Maria - I missed it, sorry


Maria shouldn't have a witch mark, because she is no witch.
At least this is what I have understood from the talk using my limited knowledge of Japanese.


----------



## sigmax (Jul 10, 2007)

Maria is not a Witch 

i found this The complete artwork of doki doki

http://www.stageclear.org/dokidokimajoshinpan.html


----------



## ShadowBreath (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(wolkengrau @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Maria shouldn't have a witch mark, because she is no witch.
> At least this is what I have understood from the talk using my limited knowledge of Japanese.


Ok, but then why did Lulu went ahead and engaged battle and stuff?? *sigh* curse my lack of Japanese knowledge....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for correcting that part, btw


----------



## Tuxedo_Sat (Jul 15, 2007)

Heh, those english screenshots arent from the real game. They are from a translation demonstration I have made. >_>


----------



## MojoMax (Jul 18, 2007)

how do i download this


----------



## berlinka (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MojoMax @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> how do i download this



You don't! It's illegal.....and so is asking for it on this forum....


----------



## xshinox (Jul 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Tuxedo_Sat @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> Heh, those english screenshots arent from the real game. They are from a translation demonstration I have made. >_>
> 
> wtf are you talking about?
> 
> ...


heh..looks real in a way but i doubt it or else someone would post the so called "translated" rom.


----------



## Tuxedo_Sat (Sep 1, 2007)

The game has 2MB of text. Unless I get some help, there won't be a "just post translated rom".

I'm working on it, kay?


----------



## jincongz (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be waiting!


----------



## Airsoft1117 (Nov 24, 2007)

We'll all be waiting


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL at this thread.  But to be honest, with all the recent translations going on (and it looks like It's A Wonderful World and JUS are only months away from a decent workable version) I wouldn't be surprised if some obsessed fan would translate the whole thing.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 1, 2007)

Heh. Such a crappy game to waste a translation on. Wouldn't put it past some of those 'fans' though.


----------



## calamity (Dec 26, 2008)

supervillain said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I can't wait to play this!! once I get it, I'm gonna cum all over my DS!!!... both screens too, then I'm gonna let my girlfriend play it then let her orgasm all over my DS!! Then I'm gonna lick my screen all night, oh boy can't wait OMGOMGOMGASM!!!



dam straight we need to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but plzz some one has got to translate DOKI DOKI MAJO SHINPAN
do it for the sake of mankind
no for the sake of perves out there


----------



## xshinox (Dec 27, 2008)

no one is serious enough to want to translate it.


----------

